# Reasonably priced small saucepans...



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings all -
I've been searching for a source for decent, reasonably priced Small (as in one-half quart) saucepans. My online searches could only come up with one source, a nice product, 18/10 stainless steel, with an aluminum core, pour spouts, but they want $21.50 Plus $12.95 for S&H!!! Stainless steel is preferred, but at this point I'm open to any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've not seen an 1/2-quart pans, but I've not been looking. OTOH, Bed Bath and Beryond has a 1-quart Simp-ly Calphalon and q 1-quart Emerilware for $20.00, and a 1-quart All Clad Ltd for $14.95. If today wasn't market day I'd have picked up one or another of those.

Shel


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Suggestion - at low price ranges like this don't buy on line. As you can see the shipping cost almost matches the cost of the product. Like Shel says, check out a local cookware store.

Jock


----------

